# San Antonio Support Group - Recovery Inc.



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Recovery Inc.
10 a.m.—noon Tuesdays
Incarnate Word Retirement Community
4707 Broadway
in the Garden Room

and

7 p.m. Wednesdays
Ecumenical Center for Religion and Health
8310 Ewing Halsell, in the library

Free. For persons with severe anxiety, panic, depression and phobias.


----------

